# In BVI's for the Super Bowl



## Ryans222 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well it looks like we will be in the BVI's for the Super Bowl on Sunday Feb 7th. Where are some good spots to watch the game ( maybe even the Jets at time of writing!)?

I know Pirates Reastaurant on Norman has football. Willy-T's have a TV? We will most likely be in JVD that Saturday night so maybe Cane Garden Bay?


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Every place you go into will have that game on. Particularly at that time of year, the BVI is over-run by Americans and every place will either have the game on or install another TV specifically for it for no other reason than to avoid watching all those American dollars travel across the road.


----------



## JimM (Jul 4, 2007)

You can watch projected on a huge screen at the Bitter End.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Ryans
I don't want to insult your priorities, but IMHO unless you are not going with a beautiful woman -then go ahead and find a bar and waste your sail time. Realy on a sailboat in the islands with a beautiful woman _get a radio_, you only have a few days left. Have a great trip I'll route for your team hear in the cold NE.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Bath and Turtle in the Virgin Gorda Yacht Harbour will certainly have it, or the projection screen at Mulligan's at Nanny Cay.


----------



## Ryans222 (Dec 20, 2008)

*In BVI's for Super Bowl*

I am liking the projection screen idea's on Virgin Gorda - it shows commitment for the night from the bar. BEYC and VGYC the types for some cuzzie, t-shirt and a big blow-up miller light chair give aways. I would look cool towing a blow-up chair behind me into Road Town! I'm thinking probably not

I have never been to Corsairs on JVD but it sounds lie a place where football fans would congregate; high -fives, shouting and betting.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*In BVI's for Super Bowl*

Hey Ryans! We'll be in BVIs then too. Huge Jets fan hoping for win today, but will be watching no matter who's in the game. I was thinking maybe Soper's Hole for the Super Bowl on Sunday. Have you decided?

And as for Justified...would it offend your "priorities" to tell you I'm a 44 year old guy sailing with THREE beautiful woman who love football almost as much as I do? Yep...just me and the 3 girls...oh darn! I love sailing as much as any sailor....but I beleive in a well balanced life! Sailing, beautiful women AND footbal all at the same time. You should try it


----------



## brigadoonboat (Sep 30, 2007)

the loose mongoose in Trellis Bay has a tv set up on the beach next to the bar. its casual and fun, we did it a few years ago and I am sure they will do it again. they have tvs in the bar, but watching a tv tied down on a pile of beer cases is unique. 
of all the places we visited last week, Loose Mongoose was the most pleasant.


----------



## Ryans222 (Dec 20, 2008)

*BVI for SuperBowl*

Thanks Paul (Brigadoon) for Da Loose Mongoose suggestion. If I am over in that area I was thing about checking out - good to hear they have TV's so I can keep tans on my bets, which could be involved since the Jets are not involved - could not bet against them.

Sailor4698 - I have not been to Sopers in about 13 years and I think we only landed in Pussers for lunch - maybe worth slippin' in there for a night to explore on that Sunday. We (wife and I) will be causing trouble on JVD's beach bars with a night in Great Harbour and will decide our next days ambition based on the amount of "fun" we have that night. If I see a 44 year old with 3 beautiful women, I'll ask where ther head'in for the game.

Sean


----------



## Ryans222 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Jolly Rodger at Sopers is having 7 screens, Bud Bowl Raffles for prizes and T-Shirts, BBQ and Dinner and Football Pools as per Lou of the Jolly.

Thinking that is my spot. JVD that Saturday - I short sail to west end and another great day in paradise.


----------



## CaptnAl (Dec 16, 2000)

Just back from BVI's and can report no TV at the Willy T. We were down for the playoff weekend games, and had trouble evening learning the scores, let alone watching the games. Weren't looking too hard, but football still means soccer to the locals.


----------



## PattonsPats (Feb 14, 2017)

Since this thread is about where to watch the Super Bowl I thought I would share my experience. I went to the Bitter End Yacht Club and it was well worth it! I knew I had the right place when I pulled up and the launch driver had a take on the game (most other places didn't even know what the game was). They had two 10ft x 10ft screens overlooking the water as well as the 7+ 40" TVs in the bar area. The service was a little slow because they were so overwhelmed by the 150+ people they had to service but they had a bucket of beers that averaged about $3.50/beer. After bombing around the other popular bars I would say this was the best place for the event as well as just classy all around. Nothing beats rolling into your dinghy 10ft away from where you're watching the game. As a New England fan watching the biggest comeback in Super Bowl history with a good 50/50 mix was great but getting to shut up the Atlanta woman that kept shouting "Dirty Bird, Dirty Bird" at random times was an even better reward. Cheers


----------

